# Prescriptions



## Rash L (Aug 18, 2009)

This isnt really DIY, but...
I was wondering if any of you have daily medications (for any ailments), and if so, how do you obtain them while on the road?

I order my medications over the internet and receive a 3 month supply at a time which has been pretty helpful most of the time (all but once).


----------



## wartomods (Aug 18, 2009)

no medication here


----------



## Ivy (Aug 18, 2009)

I order 90 day supplies over the internet. If I know I'll be at someone else's house for a specific time, I'll have the order sent there.


----------



## Rash L (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah, I'm pretty sure the 3 months deal is the best bet.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 21, 2009)

yup thats the best you can get, thats what I do havent found anything better yet


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2009)

Walmart pharmacies. I place my refills online and have it sent to whichever one I'm going to be close to or have it delivered.


----------

